# Help Antari 1500 for machine pump



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey everyone we need to find a replacement 
For the fluid pump on an Antari 1500 fog machine
Does anybody know of a replacement . 
Any help would be appreciated.....
Thanks Gene


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

You know this is just a guess, but usually it can sometimes be a little cheaper to just buy an new fog machine locally, than to try to buy just the part you need. Since it's a pump, which I would assume is the most expensive part of the fog machine, you may just want to check out pricing for a new one. Now I will say that I don't know what you paid for your fog machine and I could be off base on this one. But they seem to always go fast this time of the year, and if parts are even available for your model anymore. 

Plus the fact you would save on shipping cost as well. There are lots of retailers selling machines right now, and you should get some pretty good deals on them. Just from the fact that they want to sell this stuff, and not sit on it after Halloween. Some places are even selling their Halloween at 50% off right now. 

Anyway...it's just a thought! :jol:


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

I get what your saying but this fog machine sells for $500-$600 dollars.
That's why I want to replace the bad pump everything else is fine .
I have located the pump I was just looking for a cheaper source. 
Thanks anyway though ....Gene


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

oldpro said:


> I get what your saying but this fog machine sells for $500-$600 dollars.
> That's why I want to replace the bad pump everything else is fine .
> I have located the pump I was just looking for a cheaper source.
> Thanks anyway though ....Gene


Great...glad you found one. As I said, I didn't realize how much the one you had cost so YES...buy the part...it will be cheaper than to get a new one. After doing some reshearch, I realilize that it's more on the professional side of equipment.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

We bought it used so we don't have that much in it. 
But you know sometimes a bargen isn't always 
As much a bargen as you thought.


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom (Oct 20, 2008)

I cant remember what pump that one has, if you can email me a pic of the pump I might be able to help or you can call me 502-836-3125 from 11am - 1am Eastern Standard.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Pump*



kentuckyspecialfxdotcom said:


> I cant remember what pump that one has, if you can email me a pic of the pump I might be able to help or you can call me 502-836-3125 from 11am - 1am Eastern Standard.


Thanks , I appreciate your responding but I have already purchased one.
But I will keep you in mind if we need other parts.

Thanks again Gene


----------

